# Leise und leistungsfähige Aio Wasserkühlung



## Hightower8606 (8. Juli 2017)

*Leise und leistungsfähige Aio Wasserkühlung*

Hallo Zusammen,

welche Wasserkühlung empfehlt ihr für meinen 7700K. Komme mit meinem DR3 bei BF1 jetzt im Sommer auf 85 Grad Temperatur. Das ist mir eindeutig zu viel.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Abductee (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Leise und leistungsfähige Aio Wasserkühlung*

Was hast du für ein Gehäuse?


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Leise und leistungsfähige Aio Wasserkühlung*

Wie sieht der Airflow aus?


----------



## Hightower8606 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Leise und leistungsfähige Aio Wasserkühlung*

Fractal Define r5. Dachte schon mal an einen 240er für vorne. Aktuell habe ich 2 x vorne und 1 x 140 mm Lüfter verbaut.


----------



## MKS-Racing (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Leise und leistungsfähige Aio Wasserkühlung*

Hab ne Alphacool Eisbär, ist im gehäuse quasi Lautlos und alles bleibt unter 60 ° mit leichtem overclocking eines 6700.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Leise und leistungsfähige Aio Wasserkühlung*

Welchen Kühler benutzt Du momentan? Ist die CPU übertaktet? Denn wenn es ein guter bis sehr guter zum Beispiel aus dem Hause Noctua oder BeQuiet ist, wird Dir eine AiO nicht viel bringen. Denn die sind nicht sonderlich leistungsfähiger.
Das wirkt nur oft so, weil der typische User die AiO einbaut, ein Spiel startet, 10min die Temperaturen betrachtet und denkt "Wow, 10-20°C besser!", das Temperaturtool ausmacht und sich dann nur noch auf das Spiel konzentriert.
Die Kühlflüssigkeit in den AiOs benötigt jedoch lediglich etwas mehr Zeit als das Metall des Turmkühlers, um sich voll aufzuheizen (und auch mehr Zeit, die Wärme bei niedriger Last wieder abzuführen). Letztendlich tingeln AiO und Turmkühler ab +- einer Stunde bei ziemlich identischen Temperaturen herum. Das siehst Du auch wunderbar, wenn Du mal eine PCGH aufschlägst und die Temperaturen  zwischen normalen Kühlern und AiOs im Produktranking vergleichst.
Noch eine Besonderheit: während der Turmkühler sich nach dem Spielen, Rendern, wasauchimmer ziemlich schnell wieder herunterkühlen lässt, verharren die AiO-gekühlten CPUs noch eine ganze Weile bei 40°C und mehr.
Um mir mal etwas Tipparbeit zu sparen, lass ich es einfach diesen Herrn ausführlich erklären:
AIO Liquid Coolers are Lying to You - YouTube

Deswegen würde ich bei großen Problemen mit der Temperatur im Alltagsbetrieb nicht unbedingt von einem guten Turmkühler auf eine AiO wechseln, weil die Wirkung einfach nicht die ist, die Du Dir vielleicht wünschst.

Wichtiger wäre es, Deinen gesamten Systemaufbau zu studieren und Fehler in der Belüftung zu finden. Welches Gehäuse besitzt Du? Welche Komponenten sind verbaut? Kann sich irgendwo ein Hitzestau bilden?

Hier ein wenig Lesestoff:
Airflow: Beliebte Montagefehler - Einsteiger-Tutorial: PC-Luftkuhlung richtig planen und zusammenbauen (Teil 1)
How to Manage Your PC’s Fans for Optimal Airflow and Cooling

Wenn das alles nichts hilft, entweder in einen kühleren Raum in der Wohnung umziehen, mit offener Seitenwand betreiben und einen größeren Ventilator zur Belüftung einsetzen oder (und das ist die teure Lösung) sich an eine Custom-Wakü setzen.


----------



## Hightower8606 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Leise und leistungsfähige Aio Wasserkühlung*

Vielen Dank für deine umfangreiche Antwort. Da ich den Dark Rock 3 schon habe und meine Gehäuse Belüftung gut ist bringt es also nicht viel um zu rüsten.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Leise und leistungsfähige Aio Wasserkühlung*

Eher nicht, weil der Dark Rock 3 schon ziemlich potent ist. Deine Umgebung ist bei diesem Wetter dann vermutlich schlicht zu warm. Um dem zu Begegnen, müsstest du wesentlich mehr Kühlfläche aufbringen (geht praktisch nur per Custom-Wakü) und/oder schneller drehende Lüfter mit mehr Durchsatz anschaffen.
Deine Lüfter laufen doch nicht im "ultra low silent"-Modus? Falls doch, dreh sie auf und guck, wie viel Du davon profitierst. Natürlich wird die Lautstärke dann zunehmen, aber irgendwas ist ja immer. 
Ansonsten bleiben mMn. nur die genannten Optionen.

Denn zum Beispiel das Thema Undervolting würde ich bei einer CPU lieber meiden, da es in der Praxis nicht unbedingt gut funktioniert und sogar gegenteilige Effekte generieren kann.
Stromsparen durch Prozessor-Undervolting? | c't Magazin
Was Du aber durchaus machen kannst, ist, den Multiplikator Deiner CPU abzusenken. Das kostet zwar Leistung, senkt aber auch die Temperaturen. Nur weiß ich nicht, ob Du (als BF1-Spieler) dafür so empfänglich bist. Bei Euch geht es ja immer darum, auch noch das letzte Frame aus dem Gerät zu kitzeln.


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Leise und leistungsfähige Aio Wasserkühlung*

Ohne Köpfen ist jeglich andere Kühlung selbst eine custom wakue mehr als nur fraglich. Unter dem IHS gehört flüssigmetal  nicht die intel "Zahnpaster"


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Leise und leistungsfähige Aio Wasserkühlung*

Dass man Waküs nur und ausschließlich mit geköpften CPUs sinnvoll betreiben kann, ist natürlich stark verallgemeinert und so nicht richtig. Eine geköpfte CPU ist im Grenzbereich (Übertaktung) natürlich das Nonplusultra. Bei mir brachte die Dekapitation eines 4790K je nach Anwendung mit einem Turmkühler (Dark Rock Pro 2) auch ordentliche 5-10°C Ersparnis. Nur ist dieser Vorgang nicht ganz ungefährlich und ich weiß nicht, ob man ihn einfach so empfehlen sollte, ohne die Fähigkeiten und Feinmotorik des Users zu kennen. Denn nichtsdestotrotz profitiert auch eine ungeköpfte CPU von einer besserer Kühlung - eine Custom Wakü mit genügend Radiatorfläche würde auch diese bei diesem Wetter im grünen Bereich halten.
Ein solides Performance-Wakü-Set gibt es zum Preis eines 7700K (zum Beispiel von EK: Beispiel ). Eine zerschnittene oder zerhämmerte CPU kostet auch so viel. Nur hat man dann nichts gewonnen, nur Geld verloren und das Kühlproblem besteht fort.


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Leise und leistungsfähige Aio Wasserkühlung*

@ Taskmaster 
Der Te hat ja schon eine mehr als nur potente Luftkühlung, da wird sich auch bei einer custom wakue nicht mehr viel ändern! 
Solange unter dem IHC die minderwertige Intelpaste ist, wird es dort limitieren!

Fürs köpfen gibt es vorrichtungen, da muss man schon mehr als nur "ungeschickt" vorgehen! - Wenn man das OC ausreizen will dann wird man diesen Schritt gehen müssen !

Fläche ist bei einem Custom loop immer relativ zu sehen.Selbst wenn man agressives OC betreiben will wird ein 240er reichen wenn man es wirklich silent will eher ein 360er wie bei deinem Ek BSP (Ich würde die Lüfis tauschen sind zwar druck stark nur bei weitem nicht "leise" - Radiator wird eine hohe Fin  dichte haben, das wird hohe RPMS voraussetzen, da gibts bessere)

Edit: Schläuche wenn die Mayhames ultra clear(weichmacher arm) oder ZMT oder Norprene (beide Weichmacherfrei), in allen anderen mir bekannten schläuchen sind Weichmacher in rauen Mengen vorhanden!
Beim Farbzusatz sollte man konservativ sein, Dubelprotect ultra oder Innovatek Protect (entweder Konzentart oder Fertiggemisch beides im Kreislauf verträgt sich nicht)


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Leise und leistungsfähige Aio Wasserkühlung*

Der Kühler ist potent genug, um nicht gegen eine AiO getauscht zu werden, denn die würde nicht viel mehr leisten können. Ein paar Grad Celsius wären es wohl, die aber bei 85°C nicht ins Gewicht fallen würden (ob nun 81° oder 85°C... es bleibt halt schlecht). Dafür zahlt man einfach keine 100€ und mehr.

Auch eine nicht so tolle TIM-Paste ist Wärmeleiter, leitet letztendlich (wer hätte es gedacht) Wärme. Sie ist nicht ideal, das ist wahr. Jedoch isoliert sie die CPU-Kerne auch nicht völlig, die 85°C sind durch sie keineswegs ein in Stein gemeißelter Fluch, den man mit keiner Kühlung dieser Welt brechen - zumindest ins Erträgliche absenken könnte.
Das ideale Ergebnis erreicht man dann letztendlich durch Dekapitation. Aber auch das kann man noch weiter auf die Spitze treiben und gar ganz ohne Heatspreader arbeiten. Ob er nun unbedingt den angesprochenen "Delide Mate" benötigt... dann tut es auch Opas Schraubstock (so bin ich zumindest seinerzeit vorgegangen und das war recht anspruchslos).

Das waren aber alles nicht Antworten auf die Fragestellung. Der TE hat sich nicht die bestmögliche OC-Kühlung auf dem Markt gewünscht, er wollte lediglich mit seiner stock-CPU in einen vernünftigen Temperaturbereich, um BF1 unbesorgt spielen zu können.

Die EK-Zusammenstellung ist auch lediglich ein Beispiel für die einfache Realisierung eines Custom-Loops, ohne viel selbst recherchieren und zu viel Geld ausgeben zu müssen, gewesen. 

Ich glaube, dem TE ist schon zur Genüge gedient, wenn er die PC-Wand einfach im Hochsommer öffnet und etwas zusätzlich ventiliert (so dann noch nötig).

Wenn er Bock auf die vielen, kurz angeschnittenen Späße hat, wird er sich sicherlich im Bereich Wasserkühlung noch mal melden?!


----------



## EliteUser (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Leise und leistungsfähige Aio Wasserkühlung*

Hi

Ich hab 2 Coolermaster Liquid Pro 240. Temperatur zum Mugen2 glatt um 20 C° gesenkt. mfg


----------



## Xaphyr (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Leise und leistungsfähige Aio Wasserkühlung*

Taskmaster hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt.

Gehäuse wie das R5 sind auch ziemliche Isolatoren bei solch hitzköpfigen CPUs. 
Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, sich in Zukunft Gehäuse zuzulegen, die nach oben hin offen sind.
Selbst wenn man da keinen Lüfter bestückt, verbessern sich die Temperaturwerte drastisch, hatte ich damals mit einem übertakteten X6 1090t und in jüngerer Zeit mit einem 4790k.

Daher meine Empfehlung ohne auf Wasser zu gehen, Gehäusewechsel oder(und?) Köpfen.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Leise und leistungsfähige Aio Wasserkühlung*

Eine AIO ist gegenüber einem guten Luftkühler erst ab ca. 280er Radi überlegen. Zuerst würde ich mal den ollen 7700K köpfen, danach ne schöne 360er Silent Loop vorne rein und du wirst dich wundern, wie leise und Kühl das Ding bleibt. Ich verwende ein H100i GT mit Noctua Lüftern in der Front und die Kühlt meinen 8 Kerner (inkl. OC) auf ca, 60 Grad (z.B. BF1 ca. 3 Std. am Stück). Was natürlich stimmt, ist das die AIO´s relativ teuer sind.

Schau auf meine Temps :

Jetzt geh schlafen SCHAFFE89 - YouTube


----------



## IICARUS (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Leise und leistungsfähige Aio Wasserkühlung*

Eine 360er Silent Loop kostet z.B. 145,54 € auf Mindfactory.

Hier mal ein Gegenvorschlag als Beispiel einer Custom WaKü für nur ein kleiner Aufpreis von 12,26 €.


 6 x Anschluss 1/4 Zoll auf 13/10mm = *2,90 €*
 2 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/10 mm - 1m = *3,90 €*
 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy MX = *44,90 €*
 1 x Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe = *39,90 €*
 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator III Slim - 360 mm = *39,90 €*
 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90 €*
*Summe: 157,80 €*

*Vorteil:*

Pumpe ist sehr leise und kann noch zusätzlich entkoppelt werden
Erweiterbar mit mehr Radiatoren usw.
Grafikkarte kann noch mit eingebunden werden


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Leise und leistungsfähige Aio Wasserkühlung*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Eine 360er Silent Loop kostet z.B. 145,54 € auf Mindfactory.
> 
> Hier mal ein Gegenvorschlag als Beispiel einer Custom WaKü für nur ein kleiner Aufpreis von 12,26 €.
> 
> ...



Er hat schon geschrieben, dass er sich an Custom nicht ran wagt. Sonst wäre deine Lösung natürlich die wahrscheinlich bessere


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Leise und leistungsfähige Aio Wasserkühlung*



Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Eine AIO ist gegenüber einem guten Luftkühler erst ab ca. 280er Radi überlegen. Zuerst würde ich mal den ollen 7700K köpfen, danach ne schöne 360er Silent Loop vorne rein und du wirst dich wundern, wie leise und Kühl das Ding bleibt. Ich verwende ein H100i GT mit Noctua Lüftern in der Front und die Kühlt meinen 8 Kerner (inkl. OC) auf ca, 60 Grad (z.B. BF1 ca. 3 Std. am Stück). Was natürlich stimmt, ist das die AIO´s relativ teuer sind.
> 
> Schau auf meine Temps :
> 
> Jetzt geh schlafen SCHAFFE89 - YouTube



Na ja, der 360er Silent Loop ist von der Fläche her jetzt nicht soo viel größer als der 280er.
Von daher würde ich den 280er vorziehen.


----------

